# Partially redeemed, or evolutionary throw-back?



## dr_parsley (Sep 15, 2009)

Snake with foot found in China - Telegraph

The question is not meant seriously, so I put it in the humour section... but it is interesting.


----------



## Answerman (Sep 15, 2009)

If it actually is a functioning/partially functioning foot, I would say that it must have been produced in a lab somewhere.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow, thanks Paul, that is really cool. I think it is a MOSTLY cursed serpent.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 15, 2009)

That is just creepy and disgusting!


----------



## dr_parsley (Sep 15, 2009)

Answerman said:


> If it actually is a functioning/partially functioning foot, I would say that it must have been produced in a lab somewhere.



I don't see how your verdict should be different if it wasn't functioning, but the article says it was discovered "working its way along a wall using his claw".


----------



## sastark (Sep 15, 2009)

> Dean Qiongxiu, 66, said *she discovered the reptile clinging to the wall of her bedroom with its talons in the middle of the night*.



*Time To MOVE!*


----------



## larryjf (Sep 15, 2009)

Must have been something he ate.


----------



## PresbyDane (Sep 15, 2009)

And God said to the servant, from now on you will crawl on your belly (or so it says in the danish version) this little snake wanted to defy God, and got beaten to death for it, by an old woman


----------



## Theogenes (Sep 15, 2009)

What do you expect for something that was "Made in China"!


----------



## Michael (Sep 15, 2009)

Finally, a snake that can bruise both its own heel and head!


----------



## TeachingTulip (Sep 15, 2009)

Seriously . . . I read somewhere (I cannot document) that snake skeletons show 4 appendage buds on their spines where 4 limbs might have once existed.

For what it's worth


----------



## Nate (Sep 15, 2009)

TeachingTulip said:


> Seriously . . . I read somewhere (I cannot document) that snake skeletons show 4 appendage buds on their spines where 4 limbs might have once existed.
> 
> For what it's worth



Pythons and boa constrictors have hind limb bones buried under their skin and muscle.


----------



## Skyler (Sep 15, 2009)

China's nuclear experiments are getting out of hand. Now they're causing random mutations in poor, innocent snakes! What will be next?

Seriously, though, if it turns out that snakes have(or have had) the genetic capability for limbs, it will be a stunning revelation for literal-Genesis folks.


----------



## ewenlin (Sep 15, 2009)

Ewww. Looks fake though.


----------

